# New low



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

So this morning I check my app, to see what PT is during morning rush, and the online button is now animated, and when I move the map, the button goes half way to online then back to off line two or three times. Subliminal advertising is illegal, this is worse. Lyft has utterly lost every shred of credibility with drivers, now they are just desperate.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

When did you last update? What do you mean online button animates?


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

not seeing that strange behavior on my app fairsailing...maybe some kind of glitch on your personal app?


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

fairsailing said:


> So this morning I check my app, to see what PT is during morning rush, and the online button is now animated, and when I move the map, the button goes half way to online then back to off line two or three times. Subliminal advertising is illegal, this is worse. Lyft has utterly lost every shred of credibility with drivers, now they are just desperate.


I saw that this morning too. What he means by animate is when the Lyft button is in the offline position, the button on it's own will move about 25% towards online but then move back to zero. It is like they are trying to entice you to go online like there are waiting PAX looking for a ride.


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

rbkg40 said:


> I saw that this morning too. What he means by animate is when the Lyft button is in the offline position, the button on it's own will move about 25% towards online but then move back to zero.


Yep I haven't driven today but saw the same thing


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

woodywho said:


> Yep I haven't driven today but saw the same thing


My app is updated, and doesn't do that.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

The animated online button was back today, and not a PT in sight. They appear to be use it when they are low on cars, probably as an alternative to PT. Can't believe it actually works.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

I saw it today too. Those sneaky bastards.


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

fairsailing said:


> The animated online button was back today, and not a PT in sight. They appear to be use it when they are low on cars, probably as an alternative to PT. Can't believe it actually works.


I have the latest update and mine still does it too LOL I only do lyft in Jersey after a NYC run, Uber rules where I am and if it's subliminal...it's not working. The last time I was hypnotized was watching an ep of Bugs Bunny lol


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

I have been staying on a suburb of DFW taking care of my mom, there is never any PT out here. My best guess is they are doing it to mess with us or if there is a request and you are probably closer than the current dispatched driver. I watched it today for about 30 seconds then it stopped.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

fairsailing said:


> So this morning I check my app, to see what PT is during morning rush, and the online button is now animated, and when I move the map, the button goes half way to online then back to off line two or three times. Subliminal advertising is illegal, this is worse. Lyft has utterly lost every shred of credibility with drivers, now they are just desperate.


Mine does the same thing, I don't even have to move the map. It'll sit there and bounce a few times.

I live out in the boondocks. Next time it does that I'll have to go online and see if I get a ping right away. If so, we'll know what Gryft is doing.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

You should immediatly delete the app!!!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

IERide said:


> You should immediatly delete the app!!!


Why? I want to test this. If it is a subliminal to go online because there's riders waiting, that is handy to know in my area. We don't get a lot of rides out of town, usually if I want to drive I have to drive 20 miles to Fairfield.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I got this today too.

Fornicate yourselves Lyft


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> When did you last update? What do you mean online button animates?


Lmao!!!!!!! WE ARE ALL SO LOST. There has to be developers somewhere just laughing their *ss off.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

It sounds like that old dude in the store with the fishing pole dangling a dollar from the end and going "oh, you've gotta be faster than that!"


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Beta tested that on the Android side. This is nothing compared to the casino slot machine sounds when you complete a ride and your numbers spin to reflect your earnings....Irony....


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

New low number 2: Ping comes in today, I delicately lay my phone on the center console, being careful not to touch the screen, and that ping is mine. This appears to be a refinement to the hair trigger. This is employee, not contractor, behavior. Are you noting this, plantiff firm paralegals?


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

fairsailing said:


> New low number 2: Ping comes in today, I delicately lay my phone on the center console, being careful not to touch the screen, and that ping is mine. This appears to be a refinement to the hair trigger. This is employee, not contractor, behavior. Are you noting this, plantiff firm paralegals?


They force us to update their POS app and then now i cant even run it because my ios is 9.3 and its for 10.0. But honestly they can take their app and shove it. Stupid accept button and the destination filter sending me the wrong way everytime. They force us to update the app so it even works shittier than before. They watch our every move, the lyft support guy told me they even keep track of the time takes to accept a request (how long between request time and acceptance) and if a longer amount of time taken to accept the request and then if we cancel after they keep notes on that to prove that we didnt accept the request by accidentally that we intentionally accepted and canceled and they keep a record of this. He told me that. They keep record all of the little nuainces and keep notes in our accounts about every thing we do.


----------



## Drastic (Dec 25, 2017)

Ha ha ha, No disrespect Bro. I think some guys be overthinking this Biz. IMO, forget all that. Pick up Pax, Drop off Pax, Get Paid. Simple. I dont give a damn about anything else.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

As long as you're not chasing pdb don't worry about a random acceptance here and there. Cancel the ride or just switch over to uber. Let the pax cancel and collect $5.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

I have seen that often. Also, the online button will pulsate to the 50% mark every 5-10 seconds.
My main problem is that I will log off and the app logs me back in on its own. Thinking that I am logged off, I have missed several trips.
I am also having a problem with -- at times -- not hearing the ping of a new trip or there is not noise at all. More missed trips.
I keep the app updated and often remove the app and re-install.


----------



## Hemiwithasemi (May 8, 2018)

fairsailing said:


> So this morning I check my app, to see what PT is during morning rush, and the online button is now animated, and when I move the map, the button goes half way to online then back to off line two or three times. Subliminal advertising is illegal, this is worse. Lyft has utterly lost every shred of credibility with drivers, now they are just desperate.


I've noticed that as well!


----------

